

Twenty-somethings, Quit Bitching and Write Your Own Ticket. - x0ner
http://throwawayfornow.posterous.com/define-your-own-position

======
rick888
My dream job is one where I have full control over my position, can make every
business decision, can take a vacation whenever I want, and get all of the
profits from my hard work. It also involves not having a manager or boss.

No matter how good my job is, if I'm not the one in control of my destiny, I
won't be happy. I hate knowing that my boss/manager could potentially start
making ridiculous decisions that I am forced to follow.

"I understand not every place is as flexible, but if you prove you are worth
it, companies will let you make your own rules."

I've been in the computer industry for awhile and I have never worked for a
company that allowed me to make my own rules. I suppose it's the equivalent of
a prisoner being allowed to make their own rules in their cell.

"This means showing your passion, doing this work past 5 PM and generally
progressing in time. Quit complaining and using execuses. You have plenty of
time to get what you want, you just need to put in the effort and work."

I'm very passionate about my work, but I refuse to do any work for any
employer past 5pm.

You can always earn more money. Time is something you will never get back.

